# Acurate Tool 3 in 1 Plasma/tig/stick



## Joe Romas

Anybody here have one of these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3980542&category=166672&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
I finally got one today for what I felt like was a decent price, $379 shipped.
I already have a Lincoln tombstone 235 stick
Lincoln weld-n-Pac 175 MIG (220 volts)
And oxy/Act and thought this would make a good addition. My first uses will be for DC stick welding and plasma cutting. It will be a while before I can get a argon bottle.
It's 50 amps Plasma, 200 amps Tig and 200 amps stick.

I looked on Welding-Web but didn't find much about this brand and  It's purley for hobby work and it seems most on WW are professional welders or at least profesional chicom bashers


----------



## Starlight Tools

Interesting concept.  Not sure how well it works, the OCV for welding is max 80 V, which is the "safe" allowable limit for human contact and the OCV for Plasma is 400V, which is in way beyond.

Also does not say if CC or CV, but I would assume CC since it is for SMAW, (stick) and GTAW (TIG) but does not have GMAW (MIG) capabilities.

Walter


----------



## Joe Romas

*Re: Accurate Tool 3 in 1 Plasma/tig/stick*

After Fed-X delivering it to the right street number but the wrong street last Friday I finally recieved it this morning. I put a power plug on it I tried it out, I'm running it on 230V. There was a broken wire at the switch in the Plasma torch that was not properly soldered and it kept the plasma torch from working. Then I had the switch for the optional foot pedal for tig that I didn't get in the wrong position. After these two slight delays I'm very impressed with it's cutting abilities. It went through 1/4" like butter and had a very small curf. The stick DC welding made pretty beads and the arc was much quieter them my Lincoln "tombstone" AC only welder. I'm not sure if or when I'll get a bottle of Argon to try out the TIG function. Now I can cut without oxygen or accetelene bottles to refill.
Of course I took the cover off to see what was inside and it was well put together and had hot glue on all connections to keep them on.
Documentation was very parse with ten pages and two of them were safety warrnigs.
It automatically selects input voltage so 120 volt input can be used when your away from the 240 volt plug in your shop. Note the large number of consumables included. I told the vendor about the broken wire in the plasma's torch and he's sending a new switch and some consumables. He was very helpfull resolving the problem with Fed-X too. But the lady on the next block came home from vacation this morning and cane over and siad  had a package on her porch. lol


----------



## "Mike"

Try that out a little more and let me know how it does.  That's cheap enough to justify and I'd love to have plasma cutter. Acetylene's getting high and sometimes hard to get.  I've used MIG. stick and oxy/acet for years but never had a TIG to play with.  That MIGHT be cheap enough to swing.


----------



## Joe Romas

jbltwin1 said:


> Try that out a little more and let me know how it does.  That's cheap enough to justify and I'd love to have plasma cutter. Acetylene's getting high and sometimes hard to get.  I've used MIG. stick and oxy/acet for years but never had a TIG to play with.  That MIGHT be cheap enough to swing.




My situation and feelings exactly, that's why I got this one. That and my strick is only AC and this gives me DC.
The seller of this brand does not seem to have a minimum and no high starting bid. I've been trying for months before I got this for $379.79 including shipping. One went for $315 plus $39.99 shipping but most sold for at or over $400 that was over my limit. He'll occasionally put one at a buy it now for around $450 but that just might be a ploy to raise bidding on his others.
For a TIG there's a seller that includes a foot pedal on some of his. They run about $100 so untill need one I'll defer that.

Joe


----------



## Joe Romas

The weather here has been cold and wet but I've played with my 3 in 1 a couple of times. With a little practice I'm getting good at cutting and can lay a very nice bead stick welding.
The e-bay seller has sent me a new switch for the plasma torch and an assortment of consumables for my plasma torch.
I just wish it was just a little warmer for a while


----------



## VTJPM

Hi Joe, Thanks for the photos.  I purchased a ATPW524 and have no clue how to put it together.  The manual is useless.  Any more photos showing the regulator setup?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## xalky

Does it have HF start?
To do any kind of meaningful tig welding, you're gonna need a foot pedal. $100 isn't a bad price for the pedal.

For the price of that machine, everybody should have one! 

I'm looking forward to reading more about your experience with this machine.

Marcel


----------



## Steve M

Had one very similar.  Had two DOAs that the seller replaced.  Had to replace the cheapie clamps, stinger, torches, and regulator when I got the machine up and running.  Used it for 18 months then it quit.  Sent it to a guy who claims to be able to fix them.  He has had it for 18 months now.  Never order a combo machine again.  From what I have heard, the power supplies aren't up to the task. I think better to go with a single purpose machine, bite the bullet, and pay the price.  Check out places like Weldingweb.com for many,many experiences like mine.

In the other hand, I have a chinese dedicated plasma cutter that has worked flawlessly.  

Steve in Central TX


----------



## Charley Davidson

Steve M said:


> Had one very similar.  Had two DOAs that the seller replaced.  Had to replace the cheapie clamps, stinger, torches, and regulator when I got the machine up and running.  Used it for 18 months then it quit.  Sent it to a guy who claims to be able to fix them.  He has had it for 18 months now.  Never order a combo machine again.  From what I have heard, the power supplies aren't up to the task. I think better to go with a single purpose machine, bite the bullet, and pay the price.  Check out places like Weldingweb.com for many,many experiences like mine.
> 
> In the other hand, I have a chinese dedicated plasma cutter that has worked flawlessly.
> 
> Steve in Central TX



I agree on the "All in One" being a bad end user idea as if one function breaks you gatta do without all functions to get it fixed.


----------



## Gadget

put a tube on that water separator drain and get it past the fan input, otherwise you risk sucking water into the unit by the fan.


----------

